
Announcing the Visual Studio Live Share Public Preview - artsandsci
https://code.visualstudio.com/blogs/2018/05/07/live-share-public-preview
======
lostintangent
Thanks for posting! Visual Studio Live Share PM here.

We're very excited to have the product be both broadly available (due to the
public preview release), as well as broadly applicable (due to the universal
support for remote language services and debugging).

We've been rapidly iterating based on feedback over the last few months, in
our attempt to improve developer collaboration, and are looking forward to
hearing the broader community's thoughts. Hit us up with any questions!

